# What should my flame look like?



## smitty273 (Jan 27, 2010)

Posts have asked about a lively flame, but trying to find out just what kind of flame I should be looking for. Is a good flame small or large? How high from the burn pot should it be? Considering a medium burn rate.


----------



## MCPO (Jan 27, 2010)

smitty273 said:
			
		

> Posts have asked about a lively flame, but trying to find out just what kind of flame I should be looking for. Is a good flame small or large? How high from the burn pot should it be? Considering a medium burn rate.


 Depends on the stove but generally the less pellets fed the lower the flame. Turn up the feed rate and the flame length  increases . 
 With my Harman the flame is more like a blow torch effect  since all air holes are on the bottom only but the flames do lengthen when you increase the feed rate.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 27, 2010)

smitty273 said:
			
		

> Posts have asked about a lively flame, but trying to find out just what kind of flame I should be looking for. Is a good flame small or large? How high from the burn pot should it be? Considering a medium burn rate.



Color is a better indicator than height for a number of reasons one of which is burn height can be determined by the burn pot shape as well as size.   So your medium could be someone else's low or high.     

You want a blue flame above the pellets with white yellow tinged flames above the blue.   This is an active fire with lively flames.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 27, 2010)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> smitty273 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X2! No lazy dark orange flame with black tips.


----------



## wrkinonfire (Jan 27, 2010)

I just spent an hour and a half cleaning my stove. Pot, above heat exchangers, removed, cleaned and reinstalled convection blower, and vaccumed everywhere i could. I have a very lively flame! I wish it would burn like this for more than a day............   :-S


----------



## imacman (Jan 27, 2010)

smitty273 said:
			
		

> Posts have asked about a lively flame, but trying to find out just what kind of flame I should be looking for. Is a good flame small or large? How high from the burn pot should it be? Considering a medium burn rate.


Smitty, here's a pic of my 10-cpm burning on medium heat (5).  2nd pic was from my Astoria.

Similar flames from both, and I think they are just right.


----------



## wrkinonfire (Jan 28, 2010)

Here's mine burinin nice after a fresh cleanin..













Bright!


----------



## smitty273 (Jan 28, 2010)

Mine is way off. This at a 3-4 settting.


----------



## smitty273 (Jan 28, 2010)

Here's another pic.


----------



## imacman (Jan 28, 2010)

smitty273 said:
			
		

> Mine is way off. This at a 3-4 settting.



Smitty,  just for the heck of it, try changing the bottom 3 buttons from 6-4-1, to 3-4-1. or 4-4-1.  Let each setting "equalize" for about 30-45 minutes before trying another.   Maybe the 6 setting on the LFF is too much for your set-up.


----------



## newf lover (Jan 28, 2010)

wrkinonfire, what are you burning??? You must have a really ashy pellet. Try a couple other brands to see if you get better results. The stove shouldn't be that big a PIA.


----------



## smitty273 (Jan 28, 2010)

macman, was going to try changing bottom numbers but wasn't sure which ones to change up or down. will give it a try.

newf, tried 2 brands so far, both gave about the same flame, Winter Warmth from HD and the bag below from TSC.


----------



## wrkinonfire (Jan 28, 2010)

newf lover said:
			
		

> wrkinonfire, what are you burning??? You must have a really ashy pellet. Try a couple other brands to see if you get better results. The stove shouldn't be that big a PIA.



That;s what I hear, and what I am hoping.. I'm low on pellets now and I'm goin al out. Price is no object. I'm not getting anymore stove crap pellets.


----------

